# Belfort and COuture



## JDenz (Nov 14, 2003)

I hope it is as good as the first one.  I think that Randy can outwrestle and outclinch vitor.  I think Randy's condiditoning will be better to so if he can get it in the later rounds he will win.


----------



## J-kid (Nov 14, 2003)

I think vitor will out strike him in the first min....

Or be taken to the ground and finished.

TIME WILL TELL.....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't see Vitor as being that smart while Randy, on the other hand, is smart enough to prepare for an exact opponent.  It'll be Couture again.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## J-kid (Nov 15, 2003)

Everyone has a plan until you get hit.....  I am sure every fighter dos his homework before there fight and dos as much as they can to prepare themselves for the fight.  Wether or not they can stick to the game plan is in the air, because anything can happen. Look at chuck liddel vs Rampage.

Good example of game plans gone wrong, at least for the ice man anyhow.....


----------



## JDenz (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know hs plan worked pretty good until he gassed out I thought, He hurt rampage.  Couture has Belforts number I think, unless Vitor can finish him on the ground I don't see Vitor winning.


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2003)

I think Vitor is a better striker.  Not putting Randy down, cuz he has some awesome power too.  I think Randy will dominate the ground game.  Of course, the last time they fought I think everybody was thinking Vitor would win and look what happened.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 15, 2003)

I think Vitor has the best hands of the two but I think that Randy will control the fight on the ground and the feet, I think he will be able to beat his tie up agian with his dirty boxing and tie ups.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 17, 2003)

Belfort HAD the best hands of the two, but the first time they met Couture was still fairly new and Belfort was dominating yet Couture still KO'd him, at Belforts game no less.  I haven't seen Vitor put too much together in a long time.  He has won a few fights but nothing spectacular.  I think Couture will dominate him again, and win easily.


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *Belfort HAD the best hands of the two, but the first time they met Couture was still fairly new and Belfort was dominating yet Couture still KO'd him, at Belforts game no less.  I haven't seen Vitor put too much together in a long time.  He has won a few fights but nothing spectacular.  I think Couture will dominate him again, and win easily. *



You're correct!  When he fought Telligman and Ferrozo, he dominated them with his quick hands.  I think another big downfall when he first fought Randy was that he underestimated how long the fight would go.  All his others were quick.  Randy is a cardio machine and Vitor didnt expect that.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 18, 2003)

Still Vitor has way better hands then Couture, Randy just has way better footwork.


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Still Vitor has way better hands then Couture, Randy just has way better footwork. *



True, he does have better hands.  I think though that he thought that between that and the fact that all of his other fights were short, that there was a little under estimating on Belforts part.   Randy was able to control him, thereby making the fight longer than Belfort had trained for.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 19, 2003)

Belfort had spent to much time in the gym lifting getting big trying to be a heavyweight.  He has said in either grappling magizene or fightsport I can't remember which one off the top of my head, one of his biggest mistakes was getting on the juice and lifting like crazy.


----------



## MJS (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Belfort had spent to much time in the gym lifting getting big trying to be a heavyweight.  He has said in either grappling magizene or fightsport I can't remember which one off the top of my head, one of his biggest mistakes was getting on the juice and lifting like crazy. *



Yeah, you're right.  Funny you should mention the juice, cuz if you look at his earlier fights he was very big but then in some of the later ones, he looked smaller.  

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 19, 2003)

Ya he definitly said that he was on the juice for that fight.  He is a head case and will never really be on top for long because he can't maintain where he is.  So 9-10 times I pick randy but they are only fighting once so you never know.


----------

